# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته اعضاء مصنوعی

## ebi2018

*معرفی رشته اعضاء مصنوعی*




دیباچه:


رشته‌  اعضای‌ مصنوعی‌ و وسایل‌ کمکی‌ یکی‌ از زیرشاخه‌های‌ توانبخشی‌ است‌ که‌  در آن‌ طریقه‌ طراحی‌ و ساخت‌ اعضای‌ مصنوعی‌ و وسایل‌ کمکی‌ براساس‌ اصول‌  مهندسی‌ و منطبق‌ با آناتومی‌ بدن‌ آموزش‌ داده‌ می‌شود. در واقع‌ دروس‌ این‌ رشته‌ مجموعه‌ای‌ از علوم‌ مهندسی‌ و علوم‌ پزشکی‌  است‌.متخصص‌ اعضای‌ مصنوعی‌ در سه‌ زمینه‌ حمایت‌ از اعضای‌ ضعیف‌ و  ناتوان‌ بدن‌، ساخت‌ اندام‌ مصنوعی‌ برای‌ عضو از دست‌ رفته‌ و اصلاح‌  ناهنجاری‌ها فعالیت‌ می‌کند و برای‌ به‌ دست‌ آوردن‌ این‌ تخصص‌، دروس‌  پایه‌ مثل‌ آناتومی‌ بدن‌، علل‌ ناهنجاری‌ها و بیماری‌های‌ اندام‌های‌ مورد  نظر را مطالعه‌ کرده‌ و سپس‌ نحوه‌ ساخت‌ اُرتزها و پروتزهای‌ مختلف‌ را  فرا می‌گیرد.گفتنی‌ است‌ که‌ ارتز وسیله‌ای‌ کمکی‌ است‌ که‌ در موازات‌  اندام‌ فلج‌ یا ضعیف‌ به‌ کار برده‌ شده‌ و به‌ آن‌ کمک‌ می‌کند تا کارایی‌  بهتری‌ داشته‌ باشد و شامل‌ تمام‌ اندام‌ها از جمله‌ اندام‌ تحتانی‌،  اندام‌ فوقانی‌، ستون‌ فقرات‌ و سرو گردن‌ می‌شود. پروتز نیز عضو مصنوعی‌  است‌ که‌ جانشین‌ عضو طبیعی‌ شده‌ و در امتداد عضو طبیعی‌ قرار  می‌گیرد.برای‌ مثال‌ فردی‌ که‌ دچار بیماری‌ فلج‌ اطفال‌ شده‌ است‌ با  استفاده‌ از ارتزهای‌ کمک‌ کننده‌ می‌تواند سرپا ایستاده‌ و به‌  فعالیت‌های‌ زندگی‌ خود به‌ صورت‌ مستقل‌ ادامه‌ دهد.تفاوت این رشته با مهندسی پزشکی در این است که رشته مهندسی پزشکی؛ در زمینه الکترونیک و بیومکانیک کاربردی کل تجهیزات پزشکی فعالیت می‌کند یعنی طراحی یک دستگاه رادیولوژی یا فیزیوتراپی نیز در حیطه کار مهندسی پزشکی  قرار می‌گیرد، در حالی که رشته اعضای مصنوعی به طراحی و ساخت وسایل کمکی و  اعضای مصنوعی می‌پردازد و اعضای مصنوعی قابل ساخت در این رشته نیز اعضای  مصنوعی خارج از بدن مثل دست، پا، چشم و بینی است.از همین جا می‌توان به یکی  دیگر از تفاوت‌های موجود بین این دو رشته پی برد چون فارغ‌التحصیل مهندسی پزشکی  علاوه بر اعضای مصنوعی خارج از بدن، پروتزهای داخلی مثل قلب مصنوعی یا  اعضای پیچیده الکترونیکی و مکانیکی مثل دست سیبرنتیکی را نیز طراحی می‌کند،  اما فارغ‌التحصیل اعضای مصنوعی، قطعات ساده‌تری که با ابزار دستی نیز قابل  ساخت است مثل پای مصنوعی عادی یا انواع بریس‌ها را طراحی کرده و می‌سازد.


توانایی‌های‌ لازم :


دانشجوی‌  رشته‌ اعضای‌ مصنوعی‌ و وسایل‌ کمکی‌ مثل‌ یک‌ مجسمه‌ساز باید با گچ‌  مجسمه‌سازی‌ کار کند و قالب‌های‌ گچی‌ از پا، دست‌، نیم‌تنه‌ یا سر و گردن‌  بسازد و مثل‌ یک‌ نجار، آهنگر و کفاش‌ باید به‌ جوشکاری‌، تراشکاری‌،  ارّه‌کاری‌، فلزکاری‌ و چرم‌کاری‌ بپردازد. به‌ عبارت‌ دیگر متخصص‌ این‌  رشته‌ باید از دست‌هایی‌ توانا برخوردار و به‌ کارهای‌ فنی‌ و صنعتی‌  علاقه‌مند باشد.در ضمن‌ دانشجوی‌ این‌ رشته‌ باید دارای‌ جسم‌ و روحی‌  سالم‌ و توانمند باشد تا در انجام‌ کارهای‌ سنگین‌ این‌ رشته‌ مثل‌  فلزکاری‌ یا کار با گچ‌ و قالب‌های‌ سنگین‌ دچار مشکل‌ نشود و بتواند بعضی‌  از اوقات‌ چهار ساعت‌ سرپا بایستد و کار کند. آمادگی‌ روحی‌ برای‌ برخورد  با بیماران‌ و روابط‌ اجتماعی‌ خوب‌ نیز در این‌ رشته‌ بسیار ضروری‌ است‌  چون‌ رشته‌ اعضای‌ مصنوعی‌ یک‌ رشته‌ خدماتی‌ است‌ و فارغ‌التحصیل‌ آن‌  باید با دردمندترین‌ اعضای‌ جامعه‌ در ارتباط‌ باشد.


موقعیت‌ شغلی‌ در ایران‌ :


فارغ‌التحصیل‌ این‌ رشته‌ می‌تواند در دو بخش‌ دولتی‌ و خصوصی‌ فعالیت‌ کند که‌ بخش‌ دولتی‌  شامل‌ سازمان‌ بهزیستی‌، هلال‌ احمر، بنیاد جانبازان‌ و بیمارستان‌های‌  دارای‌ مراکز ارتوپدی‌ فنی‌ است‌. اما حیطه‌ اصلی‌ فعالیت‌ فارغ‌التحصیلان‌  این‌ رشته‌ بخش‌ خصوصی‌ است‌ چون‌ رشته‌ اعضای‌ مصنوعی‌ جزو معدود  رشته‌های‌ توانبخشی‌ است‌ که‌ فارغ‌التحصیل آن‌ می‌تواند پس‌ از کسب‌  تجربه‌ لازم‌، مرکز خصوصی‌ دایر کرده‌ و به‌ افراد فلج‌ یا افرادی‌ که‌  انواع‌ بدشکلی‌های‌ مختلف‌ و مشکلات‌ ارتوپدی‌ دارند، افرادی‌ که‌  بیماری‌های‌ ساده‌ مثل‌ صافی‌ کف‌ پا داشته‌ و احتیاج‌ به‌ کفش‌ طبی‌ دارند  و‌ کسانی‌ که‌ دچار قطع‌ عضو هستند، خدمات‌ خود را ارائه‌ دهد.در ضمن‌ اگر  دانشجویی‌ اهل‌ تحقیق‌ و مطالعه‌ باشد، در این‌ رشته‌ زمینه‌ نوآوری‌  بسیار زیاد است‌. بخصوص‌ در زمینه‌ پروتزهای‌ زیبایی؛‌ یعنی‌ ساخت‌ چشم‌،  گوش‌ و بینی‌ مصنوعی‌ که‌ نیروی‌ کار متخصص‌ در ایران‌ بسیار کم‌ است‌.


درس‌های‌ این‌ رشته‌ در طول‌ تحصیل :


آناتومی‌  انسانی‌ ، رسم‌ فنی‌ ، کمک‌های‌ اولیه‌ ، ایمنی‌ و پیشگیری‌ از سوانح‌ در  کارگاه‌، ریاضیات‌ پایه‌ و مقدمات‌ آمار، تکنیک‌های‌ فلزکاری‌ ، تکنیک‌  ارتوپدی‌ فنی‌ ، اصول‌ توانبخشی‌ ، خواص‌ مواد (علوم‌ فلزات‌)، خواص‌ مواد  (مواد مصنوعی‌)، بهداشت‌ عمومی‌ ، ارتوپدی‌ ، مکانیک‌، تکنولوژی‌ چوب‌ ،  تکنیک‌ قطعه‌سازی‌، تئوری‌ پروتز ، تئوری‌ ارتز ، مدیریت‌ صنعتی‌، روانشناسی‌  معلولین‌، آناتومی‌ و فیزیولوژی‌ اعصاب‌ ، فیزیک‌ ، تکنولوژی‌ درودگری‌ ،  آشنایی‌ با طراحی‌ و ساخت‌ ارتزهای‌ اندام‌ فوقانی‌ ، آشنایی‌ با طراحی‌ و  ساخت‌ پروتزهای‌ زیرزانو، آشنایی‌ با طراحی‌ و ساخت‌ ارتزهای‌ اندام‌  تحتانی‌، آشنایی‌ با طراحی‌ و ساخت‌ ارتزهای‌ ستون‌ فقرات‌، آشنایی‌ با  طراحی‌ و ساخت‌ پروتزهای‌ اندام‌ فوقانی‌، آشنایی‌ با طراحی‌ و ساخت‌  پروتزهای‌ بالای‌ زانو، اصول‌ فیزیوتراپی‌ و کاردرمانی‌، ارزشیابی‌  واندازه‌گیری‌ عضلات‌، آناتومی‌ سطحی‌ ، مقاومت‌ مصالح‌ ، اصطلاحات‌ پزشکی‌ ، رادیولوژی‌ ، تکنیک‌ چرمکاری‌ ، آمار و روش‌ تحقیق‌، مدیریت‌  مرکز ارتوپدی‌ فنی‌، نورولوژی‌ ، کینزیولوژی‌ وبیومکانیک‌ ، کارآموزی‌ در  عرصه‌ ارتزهای‌ زیرزانو، کارآموزی‌ در عرصه‌ ارتزهای‌ پا، کارآموزی‌ در  عرصه‌ ارتزهای‌ بالای‌ زانو، کارآموزی‌ در عرصه‌ ارتزهای‌ ستون‌ فقرات‌ ،  کارآموزی‌ در عرصه‌ ارتزهای‌ اندام‌ فوقانی‌ ، کارآموزی‌ در عرصه‌  پروتزهای‌ مچ‌ پا و پنجه‌ ، کارآموزی‌ در عرصه‌ پروتزهای‌ زیرآرنج‌ ،  کارآموزی‌ در عرصه‌ پروتزهای‌ بالای‌ آرنج‌، کارآموزی‌ در عرصه‌ پروتزهای‌  زیرزانو، کارآموزی‌ در عرصه‌ پروتزهای‌ بالای‌ زانو، کارآموزی‌ در عرصه‌  پروتزهای‌ لگن‌.

----------

